# Has anyone tried the curling irons w/o a clip??



## thelove4tequila (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm very curious about this! I saw a clip of a Ford Models hairstylest using one and it looked reallllly good! My Revlon one isn't doing the job anymore. 

Enzo Milano


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 13, 2007)

i've seen stylists use a curler(with the clip) without using the clip (gosh, that sounds confusing).  they just wrap the hair around the barrel - so they just don't use the clip.  i guess same concept as this clipless curling iron.


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 13, 2007)

haha -- i saw the same ford model vid too.  

i actually own a clipless iron and i find it really hard to use.  i think it's probably bc i'm so used to using a clip, it's hard for me to change my technique.  the stylist i go to says that with practice, once you get used to using a clipless iron, it's far superior.  hth.


----------



## user79 (Jul 13, 2007)

Honestly, I think the clipless ones are more convenient for hairdressers working on models, but for doing it on yourself this could be a bit tricky just due to the angle you have to hold it to wrap the hair around it, and you could burn yourself.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 14, 2007)

I have one of these. 25mm one (1 inch). it came with a kevlar glove to protect your hand from the heat. It's not completely heat proof, if you're touching it for too long it'll get warm. Personally, I am in LOVE with my Enzo Milano curling rod. Gets super hot, curls my thick wavy hair. I hardly ever use the glove though, as I'm pretty nimble with my hands. For me it's really easy to use and I get perfect results everytime!

edit: for anyone interested, the clip can be seen here 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=sgEaC0Na_50


----------



## aziajs (Jul 14, 2007)

I have never seen this type of iron before but I have seen stylists use a regular marcel iron without the lip.  It seem like it would be great for a stylist but more difficult at home for your own personal use.  It also seems as though it would depend on your hair length.  I would think the longer the hair the easier it is to use an iron like this.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 14, 2007)

What's the point of a clipless iron?


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I have one of these. 25mm one (1 inch). it came with a kevlar glove to protect your hand from the heat. It's not completely heat proof, if you're touching it for too long it'll get warm. Personally, I am in LOVE with my Enzo Milano curling rod. Gets super hot, curls my thick wavy hair. I hardly ever use the glove though, as I'm pretty nimble with my hands. For me it's really easy to use and I get perfect results everytime!

edit: for anyone interested, the clip can be seen here 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=sgEaC0Na_50_

 
damn, after watching that clip, i want one now.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 17, 2007)

i want this! i hate the stupid clips


----------



## enviable (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I have one of these. 25mm one (1 inch). it came with a kevlar glove to protect your hand from the heat. It's not completely heat proof, if you're touching it for too long it'll get warm. Personally, I am in LOVE with my Enzo Milano curling rod. Gets super hot, curls my thick wavy hair. I hardly ever use the glove though, as I'm pretty nimble with my hands. For me it's really easy to use and I get perfect results everytime!

edit: for anyone interested, the clip can be seen here 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=sgEaC0Na_50_

 
i've seen this before but still hesistating on whether to invest in one, they make it look so easy and plus i've never had luck with the clip ones..


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 17, 2007)

i dont really see the point of buying one w/out a clip. I have a curling iron w/ a clip and you can get the same effect by just wrapping the hair around the iron. That one you posted looks nice though, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 17, 2007)

I like it better than clip irons (though I'm not sure how it would compare to a good quality marcel handel iron) because the clip is just not there to get in the way of things. And sometimes, at least in my experience, the clip will still leave a little bump in the hair even when just wrapping it around like you would a curling rod.

I guess the biggest thing for me is that it's a great quality tool. It gets way hotter than most curling irons I've used (IMO blows drugstore irons out of the  water), gives great versatility and once you get used to using it, is just fab. Though just like xsnowwhite mentioned, you can get the same type of results using a good quality iron, handel or not. I guess it just comes down to a matter of preference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought mine on eBay because I couldn't get myself to pay the full MSRP. There are a lot on eBay, at good prices. My only gripe about the iron, or at least the one I have, is that I wish it had a longer cord, and that it would swivel. But I think it's because I have an older version....my iron is not the one pictured in the original post. That one in the picture above are the ones on the website. Those have a longer cord that swivels. Mine does not. But I still love it, and for the price I paid, consider it a great investment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: So I did some quick research, and quite a few people are saying that the eBay ones are fakes. Personally, I'm really not sure. I think they could be older versions, but I just don't know. Fake or not though, I still love it. It's still far superior to any irons I've used.


----------



## iio (Jul 18, 2007)

^thanks for the video...i have to say the clip ones are harder for me because when i use the clip my ends bend so its sticking straight like a V-shape if you know what i mean i dont know how to explain it well! but my ends dont have a nice U-shape curl to it.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 18, 2007)

It just seems like a gimmick because stylists have been opening the clip (holding it open) and wrapping the hair around the barrel for years. And then, there are some irons where you can totally remove the clip for the same effect. I could understand if they were doing something completely new, but it's not.....


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jul 18, 2007)

I have the Enzo Milano one, got it for $120 at at kiosk at the mall. It works GREAT. It heats up to sizzling in under a minute, so be careful of burns, it also burns you in 2 seconds! I've never used a regular curling iron on myself so I can't compare, but this is really good. I have never gotten my hair to look like it did when the woman at the mall did it on me, but that's surely my fault and not the product's fault because I SUCK at hair, and have very little patience. It probably wasn't a smart investment for me because I never use it, but it DOES work great.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't understand how it can seem 'gimmicky.' Handle or not, it's a fantastic iron. And imo it really is easier to use without the handle, if you can get the hang of it. Besides, it's more about the quality of the iron. Plus, there are a lot of stylists that love these irons as well. Think of them as the CHI or GHD of curling irons. Again, I feel it's a matter of preference. Lots of stylists DON'T use these irons, and lots do. If you like it, use it. If not, find what works best for you.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'd be afraid it wouldn't do my hair.  I had to borrow  a T3 iron from work before i could actually purchase one because i was really skeptical.


----------



## user79 (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I have one of these. 25mm one (1 inch). it came with a kevlar glove to protect your hand from the heat. It's not completely heat proof, if you're touching it for too long it'll get warm. Personally, I am in LOVE with my Enzo Milano curling rod. Gets super hot, curls my thick wavy hair. I hardly ever use the glove though, as I'm pretty nimble with my hands. For me it's really easy to use and I get perfect results everytime!

edit: for anyone interested, the clip can be seen here 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=sgEaC0Na_50_

 
That tut is really cool, she makes it look so easy, but then she is a pro. The glove is a great idea...But wouldn't it be hard to do that on yourself, especially the back sections? How would you hold it??


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_That tut is really cool, she makes it look so easy, but then she is a pro. The glove is a great idea...But wouldn't it be hard to do that on yourself, especially the back sections? How would you hold it??_

 
actually, it kinda is that easy! That's pretty much how it works. Holding the iron, and then wrapping the hair around. You don't have to hold for too long because it's pretty hot. Then you just let go, and move on. As far as it being hard to do yourself...I wouldn't say 'hard', but it definitely takes practice if you're not used to doing it that way already. It gets tiring after a while because you have to use two hands at all times, and it's a bit more tiring having to do the back as well. Though I think it isn't too bad, since in my experience this iron works pretty fast, the time it takes is cut in half


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 12, 2007)

I just HAVE to get one of these now. Does anyone know where I could purchase online besides ebay? I thinking I want the 19mm.


----------



## addicted_2color (Sep 12, 2007)

I've never bought from them before, but I did run across this:

http://www.asontv.com/health-and-bea...ling-iron.html

Anyone bought from that site before?


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 15, 2007)

I think I'm going to get mine through Amazon.com only $34.99, not bad. I wish I could get a pink one though. I'm a sucker for pink electronics.


----------



## hunnysuckle (Sep 15, 2007)

I just took a screwdriver to mines- saved $100 and works just as good


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Sep 16, 2007)

I personally haven't but I never use the clip when curling my hair anyways and if I do I only apply it very lightly. I hate the crimp it ends up making. But really you can do the same thing with a regular curling iron then wasting money on that one. Lol.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 16, 2007)

You could aways take the clip off your reg iron if you want too, like hunnysuckle.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_You could aways take the clip off your reg iron if you want too, like hunnysuckle._

 
i did that and my curls look so much better. i hate the clip on the curling iron.


----------



## user79 (Oct 22, 2007)

Can you remove those clips off any iron? I'm thinking of buying a curling iron from the brand Remington, does anyone know if those are good? Also, would you recommend a 1" or 1.5" to start with? I have long hair.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 22, 2007)

^Probably a 1½".


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 22, 2007)

I've always used tongs with a clip. But I saw a video on youtube where she used the 'clipless' tong and created a curl that i've always wanted to do but never knew how. 
I just unscrewed the clip off my Babyliss ceramic and it works just the same. I tried to create the same curl with my other tong (which has a clip) and ended up burning my fingers a lot because the clip was in the way.

I find with a 'clipless' tong you can create much more different types of curls. I'm saving up for an Enzo Milano!!


----------



## xphoxbex (Oct 25, 2007)

i think that my hair looks alot better when i'm not using the clip.  alot of people have told me about this, and it gives me that cute wave instead of a spiral curl when i'm using the clip.  I have a hot tools, and i just hold the clip out and wrap my hair around the barrel.


----------



## juicygirl (Nov 23, 2007)

i agree wiith jessica. i got my enzo milano from ebay as well &&it works awesome...maybe it is a fake but it sure doesnt look like it to me &&it is wonderful!! and just for reference, i used to be the girl who would say my hair could never curl. but ya, the enzo milano makes it such a snap


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 14, 2007)

i was thinking of getting the 1" Hot Tools Marcel handle. and just wrapping it around the clip. i like the marcels because the have a longer rod (the damn nub on the end of the spring loadeds always screw me up). is this a good buy?


----------



## Ad0rkable_ (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry for bringing this old thread back up, but could anyone tell me if the light on the button of the Enzo Milano curling iron is suppose to blink when it's done heating and ready? 

TIA for an answer :] I haven't used it in a while..


----------

